# pregnant or fat?



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy was supposed to have been bred sometime around September 1st. She seems to be getting a bit rounder but it could just be the endless amounts of grass she eats. Her underside by the utters is firm. But after looking at way too many pooches, her's looks to be pointing up. She's 2 and had 3 pregnancies. I'll post some pics.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her pooch makes me say she is still open.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That would make me unhappy. I haven't noticed any change in behavior to indicate heat but maybe she's just quiet about it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Two of my does are very quiet while in heat.... If I wasn't looking for it, I wouldn't notice it.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

too early too tell by pooch test. if she hasnt come back into heat she is probably pregnant


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If she isn't, I would give her a break anyways. 3 pregnancy's in 2 years is too much IMO.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The guy I bought her from said he breeds them twice a year. I thought that was a bit much too. I would've given her a nice long break after this one. If she's not pregnant i'll wait a while. 

On a side note, the guy also told me nigerians were pregnant for 90 days. Weird he would think that when he had a whole herd of them.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish they were pregnant for 90 days... That would be great! But how do you only think they are pregnant for 90 days and you breed them? Weird... I wouldn't breed twice a year. Gestation is 5 months, so that means, if he wants them to kid twice a year, they would need to be bred while still nursing.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I have no idea. I'm beginning to think he was talking out of his butt. He was getting out of goats and trying to sell all of them.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

MylieD said:


> I have no idea. I'm beginning to think he was talking out of his butt. He was getting out of goats and trying to sell all of them.


That could be.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> Gestation is 5 months, so that means, if he wants them to kid twice a year, they would need to be bred while still nursing.


Breeding twice a year does not necessarily mean kidding twice a year. There are a number of people who raise goats that expect their does to kid 3 times in 2 years. I think that is what the breeder was doing. I agree with you that it is too hard on the doe and will burn her out.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

To me, my does pooch looks like that. We were beginning to doubt she was bred but I just got the results back from Biotech and she's pregnant. You could always draw blood and stop guessing. They tell you how long too, so you will have a more accurate due date.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Amy, about how much does that cost? Thanks.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It's pretty cheap. 
*Q.	How much does BioPRYN cost?*
A. The test itself costs $6.50 from the laboratory that processes it (this price varies by laboratory), plus the cost of a sample tube and needle. Shipping expenses also must be added if the tests are not processed locally.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, it's been a month and I think I spot some changes in her lady parts. I can't do the blood test because the vet wants too much and I can't draw blood. So I thought I'd just keep a record on here and ask for some new guesses. She'd be just about 3 months along. (Don't mind the poops. She did that over night. We're putting up a fence to keep her off the porch, but for now, this is where she hangs.)


----------

